# Laptop Refresh Rate



## 4W4K3

OK, i know laptops (at least older ones) have a set refresh rate of 60Hz. This is built-in and unchangable, and it totally sucks for gaming. I cannot even play a game simple as GTA2 without the screen tearing and it looking awful.

What i did was use Start> Run> "dxdiag" and in th "Help" tab i clicked "Override" and set the refresh rate to "70Hz". It has drastically improved GTA2, i can run Red Faction without it tearing, and i can play almost any of my video games alot better now and it looks better.

My question is...will this "kill" my monitor? I read that is it "not recommended" if the monitor does not support a higher refresh rate, but i know my vid card can handle it (does that matter?) and it isn't overheating or anything.


----------



## 4W4K3

BUMP!

no one knows? i want to make sure i didn't do anything totally stupid lol, i figured the "warning" was just to make sure you don't void warranty. this laptop is out of warranty and it's actually under someon elses name (given to me) so warranty dont mean jack to me.


----------



## Lorand

I think higher refresh rate doesn't matter for an LCD monitor, only the video card is working harder (that's why the games look better). So if your monitor is working with the higher refresh rate I think the refresh rate can't kill it...


----------



## 4W4K3

Lorand said:
			
		

> I think higher refresh rate doesn't matter for an LCD monitor, only the video card is working harder (that's why the games look better). So if your monitor is working with the higher refresh rate I think the refresh rate can't kill it...



hmm...so tearing is caused by video card refresh rate and not monitor? im so confused lol. i've played HalfLife, Red Faction, GTA2, and a few benches and it runs fine. i think it'll be ok...


----------

